# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  clomid/nolva pct & no sex drive

## kizza234

so, i did 10 weeks of test e, with 4 weeks of winny weeks 8-12. Just starting my 2nd week of pct of 40/20/20/20 nolva and 100/50/50/25 of clomi. Is it normal to have a loss of sex drive at this point? even internet porn doesn't give me wood right now...

----------


## kizza234

oh yeah and also .25mg of L-dex ED throughout...

----------


## xxterxx

im running exactly the same PCT as yours... and my sex drive is down the hill..

i havent had sex in more than 2 weeks....

----------


## gettingBIGGERfast

keep in mind that if you are running research chemicals, you may need to take up to 50% more than the label would have you believe

e.g. 30.4 mg tamoxifin citrate = 20 mg tamoxifin

----------


## athlete20

> keep in mind that if you are running research chemicals, you may need to take up to 50% more than the label would have you believe
> 
> e.g. 30.4 mg tamoxifin citrate = 20 mg tamoxifin


What? I never heard that.

----------


## gettingBIGGERfast

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=122040

----------


## kizza234

so, if i'm almost done with week two of pct, and still no increase in sex drive, would it be underdosed? could you up it again mid-way through?

----------


## gettingBIGGERfast

yes, feel free to up the dose any time.

----------


## ganu

> so, if i'm almost done with week two of pct, and still no increase in sex drive, would it be underdosed? could you up it again mid-way through?


get a bloodwork done bro..you could add tribulus for wood..am still trying to find out if one could use proviron to raise natty test for my pct and one thing so far is clear that it will atleast get your wood dancing for sure

----------


## Swifto

> get a bloodwork done bro..you could add tribulus for wood..*am still trying to find out if one could use proviron to raise natty test for my pct and one thing so far is clear that it will atleast get your wood dancing for sure*


I actually wrote an article on it here, but I think I deletd it. I'll try and get get it back.

I use Proviron at 25mg/ED. It reduces circulating estrogen (not alot), reduces SHBG (more available free T) and boosts sex drive. Its also not suppressive to the HPTA at doses of upto 150mg/ED for extended peroids.

Some dont like it and feel it hampers HPTA restoration, but I like it alot.

----------


## ganu

> I actually wrote an article on it here, but I think I deletd it. I'll try and get get it back.
> 
> I use Proviron at 25mg/ED. It reduces circulating estrogen (not alot), reduces SHBG (more available free T) and boosts sex drive. Its also not suppressive to the HPTA at doses of upto 150mg/ED for extended peroids.
> 
> Some dont like it and feel it hampers HPTA restoration, but I like it alot.


please find that article bro

----------


## kizza234

> get a bloodwork done bro..you could add tribulus for wood..am still trying to find out if one could use proviron to raise natty test for my pct and one thing so far is clear that it will atleast get your wood dancing for sure


well, actually i've been taking ZMA, pretty much throughout my cycle and now in PCT.... 

i'm on day 19 of pct and still nothing...

----------


## ganu

> well, actually i've been taking ZMA, pretty much throughout my cycle and now in PCT.... 
> 
> i'm on day 19 of pct and still nothing...


then proviron seems to be your answere..25mg or 50 mg

----------


## gmoney600rr

Where do you get proviron from?

----------


## SilverTest

you have to understand that during pct a lo of us dont have any sex drive . 

nolva and clomid always screws it up for me , not totally , but i dont really have the desire.

also , remember that your hormones are all over the place like a mad womens piss right now. what do you expect..

I am in the second week of my pct , and i dont have a sex drive either, i can get it up and everything normal moring wood and all but i just dont have a lot of

sexual desire .

when you finish everything it will return dont trip.

good luck bro

----------


## Testomaster

> so, i did 10 weeks of test e, with 4 weeks of winny weeks 8-12. Just starting my 2nd week of pct of 40/20/20/20 nolva and 100/50/50/25 of clomi. Is it normal to have a loss of sex drive at this point? even internet porn doesn't give me wood right now...


With this PCT I never had problems with libido :

Week 1-4 Pregnyl 2000 UI every 3 days
Week 1-5 Nolvadex 20mg ED
Week 1-5 Proviron 50mg. ED

When I do a light AAS cycle I recover with this :

Week 1-3 Clomid 50mg ED
Week 1-3 Proviron 50mg ED (only in case I got some libido issue)

----------


## SilverTest

> With this PCT I never had problems with libido :
> 
> Week 1-4 Pregnyl 2000 UI every 3 days
> Week 1-5 Nolvadex 20mg ED
> Week 1-5 Proviron 50mg. ED
> 
> When I do a light AAS cycle I recover with this :
> 
> Week 1-3 Clomid 50mg ED
> Week 1-3 Proviron 50mg ED (only in case I got some libido issue)



how the hell do you use that much HCG without wacking up your estrogen , high estrogen from HCG screws me up REAL bad.

----------


## Testomaster

> how the hell do you use that much HCG without wacking up your estrogen , high estrogen from HCG screws me up REAL bad.


Too much HCG ? What u're talking about ? I suggest u to take a look to the AACE ( American Association Of Clinical Endocrinologists)Guidelines for hypogonadism....And about high estrogen...Do u know what Nolvadex and Proviron are and how these products work ?

The only chance u have to get your testicles back after a long heavy AAS cycle is using HCG , 2000 IU 3 times a week , at least. It worked for me and dozens of athletes I've dealed with.

----------


## kizza234

> you have to understand that during pct a lo of us dont have any sex drive . 
> 
> nolva and clomid always screws it up for me , not totally , but i dont really have the desire.
> 
> also , remember that your hormones are all over the place like a mad womens piss right now. what do you expect..
> 
> I am in the second week of my pct , and i dont have a sex drive either, i can get it up and everything normal moring wood and all but i just dont have a lot of
> 
> sexual desire .
> ...


well, i never had a big sex drive as it is.... but for the wood thing right now i still haven't gotten "random wood" since between my cycle/pct and now, The only thing i notice is my nuts getting back to normal size at least...

----------


## kizza234

i'm just getting worried cause even internet porn isn't giving me wood

----------


## SilverTest

> Too much HCG ? What u're talking about ? I suggest u to take a look to the AACE ( American Association Of Clinical Endocrinologists)Guidelines for hypogonadism....And about high estrogen...Do u know what Nolvadex and Proviron are and how these products work ?
> 
> The only chance u have to get your testicles back after a long heavy AAS cycle is using HCG , 2000 IU 3 times a week , at least. It worked for me and dozens of athletes I've dealed with.



excuse me ? 

haha , bro i know this shit ok. i know whats nolva and proviron and what they are used for, and yes 2000 iu's 3 times a week is kind of a big dose , i think 

everyone agrees with me on this board about it, its rare to see someone who use that much HCG, its not wrong see , but i think you could get away with less.

anyways ... can i ask you something , there have been a big debate if proviron can be used as an AI or not ? 

do you find it effective as an anti aromatase ? at what dose did you use it ?

(dont mean to hijack)

----------


## Testomaster

> excuse me ? 
> 
> haha , bro i know this shit ok. i know whats nolva and proviron and what they are used for, and yes 2000 iu's 3 times a week is kind of a big dose , i think 
> 
> everyone agrees with me on this board about it, its rare to see someone who use that much HCG , its not wrong see , but i think you could get away with less.
> 
> anyways ... can i ask you something , there have been a big debate if proviron can be used as an AI or not ? 
> 
> do you find it effective as an anti aromatase ? at what dose did you use it ?
> ...


So if you know what Nolvadex is about u should also know that it works great with HCG. Tamoxifene, together with Proviron, keeps estrogen in the range during HCG cycle *PLUS* (very important thing) keeps your libido UP.

IMHO Proviron can't be used alone to fight aromatization and/or gyno...but it can be used to free more available testosterone in the body and to prevent some PCT's side like loss of libido.

----------


## SilverTest

> So if you know what Nolvadex is about u should also know that it works great with HCG . Tamoxifene, together with Proviron , keeps estrogen in the range during HCG cycle *PLUS* (very important thing) keeps your libido UP.
> 
> IMHO Proviron can't be used alone to fight aromatization and/or gyno...but it can be used to free more available testosterone in the body and to prevent some PCT's side like loss of libido.



then we are in agreement .

----------

